# Ha kell egy jó barát



## Bo12su (2014 Június 4)

Ha nincs kivel megosztanod örömöd vagy bánatod, ha eleged van mindenből, ha unatkozol, ha a felhők felett jársz, ha a poklok poklát járod, ha magányos vagy, ha rátaláltál életed nagy szerelmére, ha tanácsra vágysz, ha tanácsot adnál, itt megteheted. 
Bökd ki hát, mi piszkálja a csőröd!


----------



## drmkinga (2014 Június 21)

hello látom nem nagyon ír senki, akkor ez azt jelenti mindenkinek van jobarátja akivel beszélhet, hurrrrrrá...


----------



## zenesz33 (2014 Június 30)

drmkinga írta:


> hello látom nem nagyon ír senki, akkor ez azt jelenti mindenkinek van jobarátja akivel beszélhet, hurrrrrrá...


Ėn 
Most egyedül vagyok itthon, nem unatkozom csak vagyok. Szabin vagyok.


----------



## drmkinga (2014 Június 30)

zenesz33 írta:


> Ėn
> Most egyedül vagyok itthon, nem unatkozom csak vagyok. Szabin vagyok.


az jo ha nem unatkozol... Én se szoktam unatkozni mindig elfoglalom magam valamivel..


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Június 30)

drmkinga írta:


> az jo ha nem unatkozol... Én se szoktam unatkozni mindig elfoglalom magam valamivel..


pl hibákat javitasz a saját irásaidban!? Ez egy figyelmeztető jel, hogy egyedül vagy.


----------



## drmkinga (2014 Június 30)

Lacika69 írta:


> pl hibákat javitasz a saját irásaidban!? Ez egy figyelmeztető jel, hogy egyedül vagy.


 telefonról írok és lefagyott a telefonom üzenet írás közben amugy nem vagyok egyedül a férjemmel nézem a focit..


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Június 30)

Amikor úgy érzem,hogy kiszúrnak velem,és (a tökölést kifogjak cenzúrázni,igaz?) várakozásra ítélnek mint pl most,mindig kitalálok valamit,csak hogy én is kiszúrjak veluk. Most épp a derakamat melegítem mert valószínűleg rá emeltem és úgy mozgok mint Pinokkió


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Június 30)

drmkinga írta:


> telefonról írok és lefagyott a telefonom üzenet írás közben amugy nem vagyok egyedül a férjemmel nézem a focit..


 ha 3D-ben,akkor ne felejtsetek néha elhajolni, mert különben nem ér az egész semmit.


----------



## annakocsis (2014 Augusztus 7)

Nekem nagyon sok baratom van.


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 13)

Pl: a betűk egy könyvben, vagy a gondolatok a fejemben


----------



## tomi6789 (2014 Augusztus 13)

en egyedul vagyok


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 14)

és kit érdekel?!
Ha egyedül vagy nincs senki aki ezzel foglalkozzon, tehát egy nem létező problémával
szomoritod saját magad. Megoldásként a jól bevált, Fel a fejjel,szrnai bele,szállóigét
tudom javasolni.


----------



## tomi6789 (2014 Augusztus 15)

Lacika69 írta:


> és kit érdekel?!
> Ha egyedül vagy nincs senki aki ezzel foglalkozzon, tehát egy nem létező problémával
> szomoritod saját magad. Megoldásként a jól bevált, Fel a fejjel,szrnai bele,szállóigét
> tudom javasolni.


nem is azert irtam ez teny es nem is zavar csak neha de mindig megoldom


----------



## rekakiss12 (2014 Augusztus 20)

forever alone


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Augusztus 30)

rekakiss12 írta:


> forever alone


 Miért nem mentél ki a tűzijátékra?! Ott is egyedül lettél volna, de nem olyan feltűnő mert sokan lettek volna körülötted .
Hogy kellene ezt szépen megfogalmazni?


----------



## mariannabook (2014 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok!  Ma egész jó napom volt annak ellenére hogy betegeskedtem. Nektek milyen napotok volt?


----------



## tomi6789 (2014 Szeptember 27)

nekem mar csak jo napjaim vannak


----------



## vackor1 (2014 Október 15)

Sziasztok,

Olyankor mi a teendő, ha "felületes" embereket egyszerűen nem vagyok képes a barátaimnak érezni? Tehát nálam az nem játszik, aki csak úgy csinál, mintha a barátom lenne, de a lyukas cipőm jobban odafigyel arra, amit mondok, netán emlékszik is rá. Valami olyasmit is érzek, hogy ha a másiktól annak az odafigyelésnek és mellette állásnak a töredékét sem kapom meg, mint amit én a kapcsolatba fektetek, azt az embert maximum a "nem utálom" kategóriába tudom tenni, de barátként nem tudok rá tekinteni és kezelni őt. Nyilván valahol én is nagyot hibázok, csak azt nem tudom hol. Meg biztos az is sokat számít, hogy valakinek van-e valamilyen "háttérországa", akikhez tud fordulni, és akiknek a háttérben való biztos tudatában már könnyebben köt felületesebb barátságokat is. De akinek ilyen nincs, mert ilyen szigorú szűrője lett valamiért, az nem tudom mit csináljon. Kicsit unom, hogy per pillanat egyetlenegy emberről sem tudom elmondani, hogy a barátom. És azért csak jó lenne. Legalább egyvalaki. De mit csináljak másképp, hogy ne csak én alkalmazkodjak?
Köszi, ha tudtok mondani valami okosat.


----------



## vackor1 (2014 Október 15)

vackor1 írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Olyankor mi a teendő, ha "felületes" embereket egyszerűen nem vagyok képes a barátaimnak érezni? Tehát nálam az nem játszik, aki csak úgy csinál, mintha a barátom lenne, de a lyukas cipőm jobban odafigyel arra, amit mondok, netán emlékszik is rá. Valami olyasmit is érzek, hogy ha a másiktól annak az odafigyelésnek és mellette állásnak a töredékét sem kapom meg, mint amit én a kapcsolatba fektetek, azt az embert maximum a "nem utálom" kategóriába tudom tenni, de barátként nem tudok rá tekinteni és kezelni őt. Nyilván valahol én is nagyot hibázok, csak azt nem tudom hol. Meg biztos az is sokat számít, hogy valakinek van-e valamilyen "háttérországa", akikhez tud fordulni, és akiknek a háttérben való biztos tudatában már könnyebben köt felületesebb barátságokat is. De akinek ilyen nincs, mert ilyen szigorú szűrője lett valamiért, az nem tudom mit csináljon. Kicsit unom, hogy per pillanat egyetlenegy emberről sem tudom elmondani, hogy a barátom. És azért csak jó lenne. Legalább egyvalaki. De mit csináljak másképp, hogy ne csak én alkalmazkodjak?
> Köszi, ha tudtok mondani valami okosat.



Ja, a másik oldallal is találkoztam ám már. Az valami egészen elmebeteg módon emlékezett mindenre, amit mondtam és ami történt. Mondjuk attól még nem éreztem a barátomnak soha egyetlen percig sem. Róla egyébként utóbb kiderült, hogy valóban elmebeteg, skizoval diagnosztizálták és kezelték, és ráadásul irányítani akar engem, uralkodni rajtam. Szóval hogy a baromi nagy nulla és eközött a pszichopátia között nincsen sehol senki, egyetlenegy ember se, az elég gáz. És nem tudom hol hibázok.


----------



## blober (2014 Október 18)

Ha kell egy jóbarát akkor bizony klonázni kell magam.


----------



## Honffy Réka (2014 November 9)

]


Bo12su írta:


> Ha nincs kivel megosztanod örömöd vagy bánatod, ha eleged van mindenből, ha unatkozol, ha a felhők felett jársz, ha a poklok poklát járod, ha magányos vagy, ha rátaláltál életed nagy szerelmére, ha tanácsra vágysz, ha tanácsot adnál, itt megteheted.
> Bökd ki hát, mi piszkálja a csőröd!


Nekem a szerelmem a társam, jó barátom. Szerencsém van.


----------



## Chris223 (2020 November 19)

Bo12su írta:


> Ha nincs kivel megosztanod örömöd vagy bánatod, ha eleged van mindenből, ha unatkozol, ha a felhők felett jársz, ha a poklok poklát járod, ha magányos vagy, ha rátaláltál életed nagy szerelmére, ha tanácsra vágysz, ha tanácsot adnál, itt megteheted.
> Bökd ki hát, mi piszkálja a csőröd!


Nincs kivel, bár szívesen megosztanék egyet s mást magamról, de kinek?


----------



## zsolt0z (2020 December 19)

Írd csak nyugodtan, valki mindig figyel!


----------



## phoenyx (2020 December 21)

Chris223 írta:


> Nincs kivel, bár szívesen megosztanék egyet s mást magamról, de kinek?


Helló, írj, akár privátot is, én szívesen olvaslak nekem is sokszor hiányzott egy jó beszélgetőtárs


----------



## Chris223 (2020 December 21)

Ok. Hil laksz? Håny ėves vagy? Mit csinålsz?


----------



## Chris223 (2020 December 21)

zsolt0z írta:


> Írd csak nyugodtan, valki mindig figyel!


Valaki...


----------



## phoenyx (2020 December 21)

Chris223 írta:


> Ok. Hil laksz? Håny ėves vagy? Mit csinålsz?


Azért ezeket nem kötöm mindenki orrára, így, nyilvánosan, már bocs, inkább privátban (lehet, le kellett volna írnom, ha rámész a hozzászóló nevére, felugrik 1 ablak, ott találsz lehetőséget privát üzenet írásra is, nem tudom, ezt ismerted-e, vkinek írtál már így esetleg...)


----------



## Chris223 (2020 December 22)

phoenyx írta:


> Azért ezeket nem kötöm mindenki orrára, így, nyilvánosan, már bocs, inkább privátban (lehet, le kellett volna írnom, ha rámész a hozzászóló nevére, felugrik 1 ablak, ott találsz lehetőséget privát üzenet írásra is, nem tudom, ezt ismerted-e, vkinek írtál már így esetleg...)


Aha, próbálkozom kegyetlenül, de nem megy el az üzenet. Segítenél, mit kellene még tennem? Azt mondja, problémába ütközött, mert... a címmel van gondja. Esetleg megkönnyíthetnéd a dolgom, ha Te írnál nekem. Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## phoenyx (2020 December 22)

Chris223 írta:


> Aha, próbálkozom kegyetlenül, de nem megy el az üzenet. Segítenél, mit kellene még tennem? Azt mondja, problémába ütközött, mert... a címmel van gondja. Esetleg megkönnyíthetnéd a dolgom, ha Te írnál nekem. Köszönöm szépen.


Írtam privátot Neked


----------



## GBader (2021 Április 14)

drmkinga írta:


> hello látom nem nagyon ír senki, akkor ez azt jelenti mindenkinek van jobarátja akivel beszélhet, hurrrrrrá...


Hello. Volt egy jo baratom de szepen atejtett. So most mar csak tartozkodom. Sajnos vannak olyan emberek akik csak erdekbol baratkoznak. Igyekszem elkwrulni a baratkozast.


----------



## zsolt0z (2021 November 26)

GBader írta:


> Hello. Volt egy jo baratom de szepen atejtett. So most mar csak tartozkodom. Sajnos vannak olyan emberek akik csak erdekbol baratkoznak. Igyekszem elkwrulni a baratkozast.


Azért még ne add fel, 10-ből még mindig jobb 1, mint 0-ból 0.


----------



## setni (2021 November 26)

zsolt0z írta:


> Azért még ne add fel, 10-ből még mindig jobb 1, mint 0-ból 0.


Nem tudom hogy BARÁTOKAT lehet-e gyermekkor után már szerezni hisz addig a közös tettek összekötöttek míg idősebb kor után már az érdekek inkább önzéssé alakulnak át.


----------



## csagoda (2021 November 27)

Én az idős korosztályhoz tartozom, s nekem sikerült ekkor is baráto(ka)t, nem ismerősöket találni. Nem szabad elzárkózni!


----------



## andream67 (2021 December 30)

Ha kell egy jó barát akkor én itt vagyok.


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 13)

Egy barát mindig jól jön.Én bárkit szívesen meghalgatok.


----------



## phoenyx (2022 Január 13)

Tudjátok, ez elég sokrétű: még az internetmentes időben, újságban is lehetett levelezőtársra találni. Igen, tudom, ez félreérthető is akár, de tényleg, volt, akivel egész hosszú évekig tartó barátsággá fejlődött, ő járt nálunk, én is náluk, más városban éltek, azóta házasodott...még szülei és testvérei is kedveltek.
Az is igaz, nagyon fiatalok voltunk; továbbá, h nem volt ebben semmilyen elvárás v érdek.
Ez lehetne manapság is a mottó: érdek és elvárások nélkül úgy ismerkedni, h akik hajlandóak bizalmas dolgaikat is megosztani, azokat bizalmasan is kezelni, és meghagyni a mozgásteret, a szabadságát, annak, aki ismerkedésre, barátkozásra adja fejét önként.


----------

